# The Caffeine Database



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

http://www.energyfiend.com/the-caffeine-database/










Here's a few:
*
Coffee (Brewed)* 13.44 caffeine mg/oz
*Tea (brewed imported) *7.5 caffeine mg/oz
*Tea (US)* 3.75 caffeine mg/oz
*Redbull* 9.64 caffeine mg/oz

I swear I have more energy when I drink a redbull .. probably due to the sugar


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

I like the Redbull and ice coffee for my energey drinks. Has any one tried the coke black? It's god awful!


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

GMACK24 said:


> http://www.energyfiend.com/the-caffeine-database/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually a new study found that while caffine can give you more energy when you are tired, sugar will actually make you more tired. Why that is I don't remember.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

tazoez said:


> Actually a new study found that while caffine can give you more energy when you are tired, sugar will actually make you more tired. Why that is I don't remember.


Thats why I drink surgar free Redbull and ice coffee with splenda.


----------



## CC2734 (Aug 26, 2006)

i'm an iced coffee extra extra....maybe i should lay off one of the extra's


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Im a large french vanilla ice coffee, 8 splenda, extra cream. I know it sounds gay.


----------

